# Female-Fronted Springsteen Tribute Playing in Toronto Labour Day Weekend!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey all, I'm in a band called Rosalita. We're a female-fronted Springsteen tribute with a female lead vocalist and female sax player (the rest of us are dudes). We're playing at the Cadillac Lounge this Sunday, so if you're interested, come on out! We start at 9pm and everyone's got Monday off to nurse their hangovers!

[video=youtube_share;GJVHQbJ1Lm4]http://youtu.be/GJVHQbJ1Lm4[/video]


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi hollowbody,



hollowbody said:


> Hey all, I'm in a band called Rosalita. We're a female-fronted Springsteen tribute with a female lead vocalist and female sax player (the rest of us are dudes). We're playing at the Cadillac Lounge this Sunday, so if you're interested, come on out! We start at 9pm and everyone's got Monday off to nurse their hangovers!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;GJVHQbJ1Lm4]http://youtu.be/GJVHQbJ1Lm4[/video]


You play in both?

Thiis one and http://mollyschamber.ca/


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

-ST- said:


> Hi hollowbody,
> 
> You play in both?
> 
> Thiis one and http://mollyschamber.ca/


Yup, I'm lead guitar in both bands. I'm also starting up a third band


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

What's the focus of the third band?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

-ST- said:


> What's the focus of the third band?


The plan is a strictly 80's band. New Wave, 80's cheese-pop and some hair band stuff too.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> The plan is a strictly 80's band. New Wave, 80's cheese-pop and some hair band stuff too.


That sounds fun!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Shark said:


> That sounds fun!


That's the plan! 

I remember going to 80's nights at clubs in the late 90's/early 00's and the places were always packed with people having a blast, so the idea is to recreate that in a live band.


----------

